# Hey guys



## parsnipsius (Nov 18, 2008)

Been browsing for a few months to make sure I knew what to look for when buying and gotta say you've been a great help!
Might as well introduce myself, I'm Sam and only 20 years old lol. Bought a 51 plate TT with 40~k on clock for 9k (he had it listed for 10k but haggled him down) a couple of weeks ago so thought now would be a good time to introduce myself.

It needs new alloys as they're looking pretty curbed and I'm looking to upgrade them but other than that it's in mint condition, with full Audi service history and has the full Bose System / Cream leather etc. Can anyone recommend any decent alloys that aren't gonna make me sell the car to afford them?

So yea that's me, thanks for reading 

Only got a couple of pictures for now but I'll try and post them.

Edit: Forgot to mention it's already got TTOC stickers on it so maybe someone here as owned it in the past? I bought it from Loughton area.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum 

nice looking TT and a TT number plate too 8)

dont forget to join the TTOC , you already have the stickers :wink:

www.ttoc.co.uk

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## MartinP (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Sam, and welcome from another newbie. Picking my car up tomorrow  and have the same alloys as yours with the same problem, so will be interested in any replies you get. Am considering a refurb, but it is tempting to get something a bit different.

Enjoy the car!

Martin


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Sam and welcome to the forum. You have a really nice car there.

I would recommend BBS alloys (I have them on mine and really love them). 
What kind of size do you consider? 17", 18" or 19"? Mine is 19" with Pirelli PZERO Rosso tyres 235/35/ZR19.

I attach a couple of photos(I have uploaded these a few times though - sorry about that guys) just to see the alloys!!!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------

